
Ask HN: Best Chinese Technology sites? - MagicAndi
I&#x27;m interested in finding out more about the tech scene in China. Can anyone recommend sites that focus on Chinese technology companies, like technode.com? If possible, in English, as my Chinese reading ability is poor (but I&#x27;m working on it).  Thanks.
======
MagicAndi
These are the sites that I have came across:

1\. China Tech Insights:
[https://www.chinatechinsights.com/](https://www.chinatechinsights.com/)

2\. All Tech Asia: [https://medium.com/act-news](https://medium.com/act-news)

3\. China Tech News:
[https://www.chinatechnews.com/](https://www.chinatechnews.com/)

4\. China Digital Times (Sci-Tech): [http://chinadigitaltimes.net/china-
news/main/sci-tech/](http://chinadigitaltimes.net/china-news/main/sci-tech/)

5\. technode: [http://technode.com/](http://technode.com/)

